# Google Place Page Reviews



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever had reviews "disappear" from their Google Place Page?
Let me preface this with: we are talking about legitimate reviews from actual customers that took the time to write and post. No duplicates, spam, funny business, etc.
I have noticed that 2 reviews have gone missing from my page? What's going on?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

My Google page completely vanished. All of this happen after I contacted them about some missing reviews. If you decide to contact Google regarding this matter make you answer all phone calls from (650) 253-2000 to verify your business. Good luck


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

It's crazy sh!t that they have you jumping thru hoops to have reviews on the page and then they just disappear. I don't rely on the internet for business, but what's the sense of bothering to get customers to write the reviews if they are going to just disappear!!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I know, They really Fu(k up mine. I was getting calls everyday from India dude. If you try to call back the number doesn't accept incoming calls. Even one of my customers contacted Google to see why he wasn't able to leave a review.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Some had reviews go missing when the customer created a G+ page and adjusted the settings on their reviews in the new Google + places. Do you have a G+ page?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

RCP said:


> Some had reviews go missing when the customer created a G+ page and adjusted the settings on their reviews in the new Google + places. Do you have a G+ page?


 Hi Chris-long time no talk....Yes I do have a Google + page that I set up when it first became available, but it is pretty much inactive. It's not something I have spent any time on.
I also know for a fact that the reviews that are mysteriously missing were from customers that are older and they are not involved with Any Google + pages of their own.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I know, They really Fu(k up mine. I was getting calls everyday from India dude. If you try to call back the number doesn't accept incoming calls. Even one of my customers contacted Google to see why he wasn't able to leave a review.


 I have had several customers tell me they tried several times to write/post reviews, but were unable. I just figured that they couldn't figure it out...maybe it's not them?????


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

CliffK said:


> Has anyone ever had reviews "disappear" from their Google Place Page?
> Let me preface this with: we are talking about legitimate reviews from actual customers that took the time to write and post. No duplicates, spam, funny business, etc.
> I have noticed that 2 reviews have gone missing from my page? What's going on?


There's another recent thread here about the new, not improved Google+ Local but you won't get any info there either. All of this is in tremendous flux and nobody knows what the fallout is going to be.

The Big G is really getting to be a Big PIA. IMO they have too much cash-- $35 billion last year --- and therefore can afford to have many workers dreaming up new stuff which isn't necessarily best for its users. 

This Google + thing is so complicated I think it could be the new Edsel. I still don't get it--(what am I supposed to do with + Circles exactly?)---other than the fact that Google needs a countermeasure to the success of Facebook. They are really stressing users out with all this and it looks like it is a cash grab to set people/groups/"friends" up for targeted ads based on the info they have gathered on everybody.

It is/was tough enough to get customers to leave a review. They had to open a Google account. Now they have to fill out a profile menu and become a Google + member before they can leave a review.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

parodi said:


> It is/was tough enough to get customers to leave a review. They had to open a Google account. Now they have to fill out a profile menu and become a Google + member before they can leave a review.


 I wasn't aware of that...I guess that's why so many have been having trouble of late writing/posting reviews. What a PITA.....


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Places*

Considering Local was a Yelp owned thing that I advertised with..G Local going from Places to G+ Local will cause some mis hits..this is more of a problem if you have conflicting local citations; not a problem if you have a new business with all citations in line.

The missing review thing...that has been influx for 14 months...do you recall HOTPOT?


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

CliffK said:


> I wasn't aware of that...I guess that's why so many have been having trouble of late writing/posting reviews. What a PITA.....


On the flip side because the barrier is high; the reviews that stick are more valuable. This may help minimize abuse.


----------

